# Idea for da future!



## Terrah (Aug 8, 2005)

List of ideas:

Actual Groups/Guilds/ect kinda like Yahoo or MSN
An interface that stays up for more than 2 weeks
An ability to filter out certain genres [eg, a Fatfur, inflation, vore block]
Rating system
slightly bigger auto and manual Thumbnails

Reasons:

Groups - Making an extra account is messy and not full proof. And it can get a bit spammy. actual groups aslo would add more of a community.

Interface - Yeah.. this whole 'crash burn and wait for 2 months' thing has got me down.

Filter - I don't like Fatfur, so I don't want to see it, but others that do like it should be allowed to see it.

Rating System - This one is risky, It could hurt somones feelings when they find out they're drawings are crap. Or it could encourage growth. It all depends on if your a bold strong type, or a snivaling dork. also, place a spam block so people don't spam rate somone to death.

Thumbnails - FA Thumbs kinda suck. Make up jsut 15 pixels bigger  on each side and I'd be a happy lil' vulpine.


----------



## DragonFood (Aug 8, 2005)

groups: EXCELENT idea! that realy would bring people of similar tastes together.

ratings: simple solution for those who would be offended; offer the rating as an option when submitting   

thumbnails:  ther is an image plugin for apache (tho it does require more processor power) that can alter images dynamicaly.  the submitter, when they choose to upload a thumbnail, can give a larger size and each user can decide specificaly what size of thumbnails they want to see  based on their connection's limitations.  alas i cant for the life of me remember the name of the plugin  :?


----------



## C?lian (Aug 8, 2005)

1.I hope they'll have a stable interface and stick with it instead of changing it every month and breaking the site in doing so.

2.Rating system ? Mehhh I don't see how it could bring *anything* positive.

3.Thumbnail size isn't really that important, I think it was okay but it's just my standards.

4.Groups, why not. Though a good search/filter system makes some groups superfluous.

5. Filtering out certain genres would be okay I guess, though completely reworking the sorting and search to allow that kind of stuff AND MORE would be nicer. Taking example on Y! wouldn't be a bad idea. (http://yaoi.y-gallery.net/)


----------



## Archexecutor (Aug 8, 2005)

Stability and (maybe) bigger thumbnails is all I consider crucial. All else can be looked into later. :wink:


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 8, 2005)

Archexecutor said:
			
		

> Stability and (maybe) bigger thumbnails is all I consider crucial. All else can be looked into later. :wink:



Huh. Well, what if... oh, say... I told you FA is going to have bigger thumbnails? Would that make you happy? AND what if I said it will be more stable, with far, far less bugs than the leading brand? Would that also make ya happy?


----------



## Stallion (Aug 8, 2005)

What if you told me it would be up in a week..... "That" would make me happy... But I'll take what I can get...


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 8, 2005)

Stallion said:
			
		

> What if you told me it would be up in a week..... "That" would make me happy... But I'll take what I can get...



I could tell you that, but then I'd be lying. =P Granted, I'd love to see it up by the week, oh yeah!


----------



## Killy the Fox (Aug 8, 2005)

Mmm.. pie...

:shock: err! i mean, of course i voted for everything to be all stable... sure i... did.. <_< ...>_>


----------



## Stallion (Aug 8, 2005)

Mmm, the pie does sound good....


----------



## Karou WindStalker (Aug 8, 2005)

My vote's for groups .. or ways to group your friends into genres.

Thumbnails weren't a problm, but having a better thumbnail for writing / prose...

Hell, how about a separate 'artist' type for those of us who write.

-.-


----------



## TORA (Aug 8, 2005)

Yay! I'm the first vote for Big Thumbnails, BIOTCH! (Hey, it had BIOTCH in it, so I couldn't resist!)


----------



## AomiArmster (Aug 8, 2005)

i'm for stability 
just for the sheer fact it sounds comforting  XD


----------



## Terrah (Aug 9, 2005)

Cherry Pie = your opioning does not matter

A simple way to find the voters and the *ahem* .. nevermind


----------



## Falconfox (Aug 9, 2005)

Terrah said:
			
		

> List of ideas:
> 
> Actual Groups/Guilds/ect kinda like Yahoo or MSN
> An interface that stays up for more than 2 weeks
> ...



I agree with all that, altho Stability is my top choice, then the rest in order.


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Aug 10, 2005)

i totally agree with that ^^


----------

